# Going to the Stillen Show?



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

If your going to be around or even if your not it will be worth it to show up for the Stillen show. We're going to have some of the magazine car's there including our Altima project. We're going to try and top out the dyno with some of our project car's.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

That would be very cool to see! But kinda a drive from Chicago.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey SR20AL, I am down in so-cal and will drive there, could you tell me what time its starting and where we can register?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, it would take me quite a while to get there from PA


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

maybe someone can get some actual dyno results from them....


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *maybe someone can get some actual dyno results from them.... *


LOL.. yeah.. some Dyno's would be nice... and unfortunately I will not be able to attend, you know being from NY and all


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Hey SR20AL, I am down in so-cal and will drive there, could you tell me what time its starting and where we can register? *


Things start around 9. No need to register just show up.

As for the rest out of state we'll have pictures up in the magazine.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Scott, if we leave now...we can make it....I am sure your neighbors @ your personal drag strip Would not miss you


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Way too far for me unless I start two days early and freeload in Sharon Pa.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Way too far for me unless I start two days early and freeload in Sharon Pa. *



Any time! I got lots of Home Made wine and dark Beer for you Rat


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Any time! I got lots of Home Made wine and dark Beer for you Rat *


Oh Lord a Rat`s dream come TRUE. Can I drive the MR2?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Oh Lord a Rat`s dream come TRUE. Can I drive the MR2? *


You can take it home with you! I drove it today..she is going to bed for the winter this weekend after i get it ready. Boy do I wish that think had the 3.5 in it


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *maybe someone can get some actual dyno results from them.... *


from who?


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

myoung said:


> *from who? *


I think they (Slurp et. al.) mean Stillen. They are a little vague on there power mods  .


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Way too far for me unless I start two days early and freeload in Sharon Pa. *


Go for it! A buddy of mine and I once made it from Dallas to San Diego in 18 hours in his turbo Se-r.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SR20AL said:


> *Go for it! A buddy of mine and I once made it from Dallas to San Diego in 18 hours in his turbo Se-r. *


I could handle it but Willy wouldn`t be allowed to go!


----------

